# Dan Wesson Pistol Pack 715V



## tiger007 (Dec 12, 2007)

I am new to this forum and am looking for information on the DW 715V Pistol Pack.This gun comes with four barrels and two grips.I am wanting to know what sort of price this would bring and if there have been any significant problems with this type pistol.A friend has one for sale and I am thinking of buying it for $650.00.Is it worth it? The gun appears to be in excellent condition.From what I can find people either love these things or they hate them.Any help would be appriciated.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Holy Guacamole 
I just got notification of this post 9/30/22
Hope you bought that DW pack..
It's worth about $1500 today!!!!


Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------

